# Trying to Pass the CGC AGAIN!



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Some dogs are five before they pass the CGC test, some are 6 months, some never pass...For me, taking classes always was more important than passing the tests. It's a fun way of bonding. I would take her to all kind of environments like you have been doing and ask people to help. First sit, then petting. Ignore if she jumps. And practice, practice. But most important: enjoy the classes. If the obedience classes are getting boring or frustrating, go for agility or something else. But foremost: enjoy working together.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

We are taking it again on Monday so any advice given here would be great. Beamer failed twice so far.. first for the out of sight (we have worked on since) and then next with heeling/ greet another dog. We haven't had a chance to take it until now since we last failed in April.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

inge said:


> Some dogs are five before they pass the CGC test, some are 6 months, some never pass...For me, taking classes always was more important than passing the tests. It's a fun way of bonding. I would take her to all kind of environments like you have been doing and ask people to help. First sit, then petting. Ignore if she jumps. And practice, practice. But most important: enjoy the classes. If the obedience classes are getting boring or frustrating, go for agility or something else. But foremost: enjoy working together.


 @INGE and Rainheart...thank you for the support that we are not the only ones. I am the more competitive one, so I don't think that my husband will be tooo disappointed. My husband said that all but four people/dogs will drop out after last night's class, as they don't think that they will pass. Good idea to try agility....I have my 3 year papillon in agility and I love it. Thanks Vicki :wave:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

inge said:


> Some dogs are five before they pass the CGC test, some are 6 months, some never pass...For me, taking classes always was more important than passing the tests. It's a fun way of bonding. I would take her to all kind of environments like you have been doing and ask people to help. First sit, then petting. Ignore if she jumps. And practice, practice. But most important: enjoy the classes. If the obedience classes are getting boring or frustrating, go for agility or something else. But foremost: enjoy working together.


I totally agree. We had so much fun at all the classes we took (except for one due to poor timing). I feel that passing the class is just a bonus!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

When I took my girl for her CGN (canadian equivalent), I took her swimming the morning of the test to reduce her energy level a bit. She was a lot calmer, having worked some of her sillies out.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I agree with the comments above. For us it's more about spending the time working together than passing the test. Depending on how much training experience you have and what your dog's like these things take time and patience. You may not see the progress every day or week but when you look back after a few months you'll see the difference if you keep at it. I found that walking Zoe "in town" in the late afternoon where there are sidewalks, small shops and people of all ages, some walking dogs, was a good way to prepare for the CGC.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Update*

I spoke with our trainer last night in my agility class with Piper. I told her that Rick will probably be coming Monday for the test. She said, "Tell him YES...I think that Amber will pass." He is not as competitive and so he will go just to see how she does, but we feel she may not pass the Greet a Stranger and Leave the Dog w/Stranger for 3 minutes. I have to say that this trainer has not practiced with any other non-class people for either the STAR puppy, nor CGC. I used a different trainer and they always had us practice in class prior to the tests. I have to say my papillon, Piper, was the only dog to hold her down stay when the trainer walked behind them dragging a folding chair down a wooden fence. We are having positive thoughts and practicing in hopes that Amber will pass. I will keep you posted. Vicki :wave:


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Dragging a folding chair through a wooden fence? My gosh, the things people can come up with...I like the idea of going to a pet store and asking the people there to help. I am going to try that with Liza. Somehow I never practiced the leaving for three minutes with Tess, but she did fine. I am not so sure about Liza, though.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Update!*

Amber, handled by my hubby, PASSED her CGC last night. He was at the test for about an hour with only one other client testing. She did very well except for him returning to her after 3 Minutes with a Stranger test. She passed the test fine, but went a little overboard when he returned :doh:. I am VERY proud of them, as my husband gets up at 4:00 a.m. and home at 4:30 p.m. and found time to take her to the park, Big Box stores, etc. to work with her and greeting strangers. He got a very nice yellow scarf, as well. Thank you all for your support during this anxious time.  Vicki and Amber :wavey:


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

yeah! Huge congrats to your hubby and Amber!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Way to go! Congratulations.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome!!! Congrats to your hubby and Amber!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats to them Both!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome news, congrats to you all!


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

congratulations!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That's wonderful, congratulations to all! ♥


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am not sure how I missed this, but I am also in the same boat as you. Mercy jumps on strangers still and she get's too excited around another dog, and doesn't heel very well either. I have been practicing as much as I can with her. Since she is also having in home behavioral issues (*whispering* mouthing), I am hiring another professional dog trainer to come over to our house next week.:uhoh: It might be a while before we get there, but I am not giving up.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Amberbark said:


> Amber, handled by my hubby, PASSED her CGC last night. He was at the test for about an hour with only one other client testing. She did very well except for him returning to her after 3 Minutes with a Stranger test. She passed the test fine, but went a little overboard when he returned :doh:. I am VERY proud of them, as my husband gets up at 4:00 a.m. and home at 4:30 p.m. and found time to take her to the park, Big Box stores, etc. to work with her and greeting strangers. He got a very nice yellow scarf, as well. Thank you all for your support during this anxious time. Vicki and Amber :wavey:


 Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to all! Its great that both you and your husband are involved with Amber's training.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*A Big Thank You!*

A big thank you to all that supported us and provided information! Some pics for your enjoyment. Please disregard the positioning of Amber's CGC scarf.  Someone asked me if she had soup for dinner. Hehe.....
Another with my hubby and his bestie . Vicki, Rick and Amber :wavey:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats! His har work payed off! he should feel proud! My dog has a problem with excessive greetings.. Def have to work on her more..she's not as bad as she was but always has to pull to meet the other people and dogs.


----------

